# Organic Trainwreck



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Mar 1, 2009)

this is a Northern Cali staple...Trainwreck. It's been grown in the hills since the late 70's I've been told, but came available to the masses in the early part of the 21st century. Unmistakeable lemony jet fuel scent, and a knock you on your *** high. Like you were just in a trainwreck, hence the name. This example was bloomed for 8 weeks under 1000w and CO2 and the buds are rock hard


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 1, 2009)

very nice.Thanks for shareing with us my friend


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks for the kind words


----------



## ishnish (Mar 1, 2009)

i've traced your IP address and i'm on my way to match you a bowl!


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Mar 1, 2009)

Lovely looking nugs! Is this an Indica or Sativa dominant plant?


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Mar 1, 2009)

c&p from another site
Train Wreck is an old hybrid (1970's) from Humbodlt of lowland Thai, Mexican Sativa, and a very solid and potent Afghani.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice 420!

I ran trainwreck for a couple of years in the late '90s, and your wreck looks just like what I had.
It is actually a little difficult to find the real trainwreck right now. I have seen alot of stuff called TW, but it wasn't what I remembered.
To this day, folks still ask about it now and again. Nice job man.
Very unique herb in taste and high.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Mar 3, 2009)

I know this cutting is Real Deal Trainwreck from an old hippie in the hills of El Dorado Co. I've seen mother plants that are almost as old as my own mom j/k


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Mar 5, 2009)

another nug of the Wreck


----------

